# cork grips



## spoker (May 17, 2015)

i made a pair of these last year,i have only found one but i can tell you how i did it,the corkgrips i started with were velo-orange if iremember right,then its off o home depot for the 2 end pieces,thats the parts list,a pair of grips,2 copper pipe end caps and 2 copper couplers,bring the grips with ya so you know wht size fittings to get,cut off the end of the grip until you get the pipe cap to fit snug,if you want to put a shellac finish on them do it now,next super clue the fittings on,i went a step further and added leather streamers as i orten do,got an old leather hippie vest at the thrift store for a buck that had a bunch of precut streamers,total cost was about $10.00 bucks,another thing,if you wanna get fancy,polish the copper and take it to the platers for a reduced cost cause all the gota do is put the copper pieces in the nickle and chrome and your out the door[most of thier expense is polishing]didnt thin it would get this wordy,any ? just ask


----------



## gazube (May 23, 2015)

*Corkaline Get a Grip  like the originals*

Gotta love home depot  or you can order direct from us at franks restorations and look like these....   love the tassels....


----------



## spoker (May 28, 2015)

the big differance i see is that yours cost 4 times as much as mine,and in the bike world they are called streamers,pole climers have tassels,my cork is under $10.00 for a pair,do you have a supplyer that has em for less,it always pays to use some imagination!!


----------



## gazube (May 29, 2015)

you are correct spoker cost means everything but also when you want as close to original as possible its nice to have options...  also ive seen guys at 70.00 for cork grips im just trying to be fair in our market....  sorry for the streamer vs tassels  

www.corkalinegetagrip.com   if you want to see what we do.... franks restoration shop  NJ


----------

